# Best mac foundations?



## chocoheart (Dec 25, 2013)

What are your faves? I am looking into the studiofix powder foundation


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 25, 2013)

Studio Fix powder was my first foundation! My favorites are the MSFN for powder and matchmaster for liquid.


----------



## MsKb (Dec 25, 2013)

Studio Fix powder foundation is great for me! the coverage is excellent!


----------



## cocoashanell (Dec 25, 2013)

I like studio fix powder. Not really a big foundation wearer, but when I do this is it.


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 26, 2013)

When I was 19 I was matched to NC40 in studio fix powder+foundation compact. I used that for years! The coverage was great but now I'm using MM in 3.0 and I find that liquid looks much better than the powder does. So it just depends on your preference.


----------



## geeko (Dec 29, 2013)

I prefer liquid foundations and my favourite from MAC is their face and body foundation. Mineralized moisture comes in 2nd. (both have sheer coverage and non-oil control though)

  I like lightweight foundations as compared to med-full coverage ones and i dislike powder foundations.


----------



## chocoheart (Jan 6, 2014)

geeko said:


> I prefer liquid foundations and my favourite from MAC is their face and body foundation. Mineralized moisture comes in 2nd. (both have sheer coverage and non-oil control though)
> 
> I like lightweight foundations as compared to med-full coverage ones and i dislike powder foundations.


  I hate mac face and body. its so watery.


----------



## dash4 (Jan 6, 2014)

My favorite is the Mac Mineralize Moisture foundation. I've been using it for almost a month now and it is the best foundation I've tried in a LONG time..  I used to use Tarte Amazonian Clay foundation and/or the Tarte Maracuja foundation (sometimes I would wear them alone.. or mix them).. I've always loved Loreal's lumi foundation too..

  My skin type is dry.

  The only downside to the Mineralize foundation is that it is one of the more expensive Mac foundations.. :at $34 a bottle. :-(


----------



## bluelitzer (Jan 6, 2014)

I've always used Studio Fix Fluid foundation but I am looking into getting the Prolongwear. I need something with sufficient coverage for my skin without it being high maintenance (retouching etc). But I am also wanting to try the Mineralize moisture one since my skin is hella dry this winter.


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm an nc15...I'm very pale. I love my Mac studio fix foundation.  I don't think I'll ever use another foundation.  I have very sensitive skin And this Is the best.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2014)

Right now I have been using the Mineralized Moisture foundation daily. I love how natural it looks and it stays on me pretty good for the day with just a few touch ups, if any.


----------



## valentine580 (Apr 14, 2014)

I like all of them, but love Matchmaster. It's my go to for myself, and my kit. Great color payoff in photos, and the coverage is perfect. Not to heavy, but not too thin and I can build it if need be.


----------



## unraveling (Jun 2, 2014)

the only mac foundation i've tried it the fix powder, and i haven't worn it alone, just as a setting powder.
  I totally wish there were more replies to this thread.  I've got combo skin, and i work 12 hour shifts.........i need something that lasts and is matte.


----------



## saralyn (Jun 2, 2014)

I am a really big fan of MAC's pro longwear foundation. It has a matte finish, medium/full coverage, stays on all day, doesn't break me out and doesn't oxidize on my skin! My only gripe with it, is that since it has SPF, it creates a tiny whitecast on my face when there's flash photography. But overall, I love this! I use it everyday


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 2, 2014)

saralyn said:


> I am a really big fan of MAC's pro longwear foundation. It has a matte finish, medium/full coverage, stays on all day, doesn't break me out and doesn't oxidize on my skin! My only gripe with it, is that since it has SPF, it creates a tiny whitecast on my face when there's flash photography. But overall, I love this! I use it everyday


I'm a massive fan of* MAC Pro Longwear Foundation* too. I've never found a foundation like it that lasts and lasts and lasts. Wore it to long shifts at work, weddings, mountain resorts and warm beaches - made my skin look great for hours - in person and photos! It does oxidise on me though so I wear a shade lighter (not too noticeable with contouring).


----------



## tiera720 (Jun 3, 2014)

Studio fix fluid is probably my most favorite but I also love the mineralize compact. I want to love pro longwear but I breakout every time I use it


----------



## geeko (Jul 20, 2014)

Received a sample of mineralize moisture foundation and this is my new favourite foundation. Gonna get this probably next month. I love the dewy and natural finish of this foundation. Only downside is that it oxidises a little and instead of the usual NC20, I have to go for NC15. Otherwise i m loving this foundation. Here's the mineralized moisture foundation on me

  I have used the old mineralized satin finish foundation and compared to that, the mineralized moisture definitely gives slightly more coverage than the old mineralized satinfinish foundation. It gives a sheer-medium buildable coverage.


----------



## MorenaP (Jul 20, 2014)

Studio fix fluid is my go to foundation!


----------



## Pamele (Jul 21, 2014)

nothing beats Studio Sculpt! I got normal/combo skin and I don't even sway onto other stuff since I started using it


----------



## Jen25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Studio Fix Fluid and Face & Body


----------



## ddglitter06 (Jul 30, 2014)

Are any of these foundations matte?

  I tend to get oily, and tried Studio Sculpt, which I absolutely LOVE & gave me a flawless finish, but it turned me into an oil slick within a couple hours. The 95+ degree heat and humidity where I live didn't help either : /


----------



## Pamele (Aug 22, 2014)

ddglitter06 said:


> Are any of these foundations matte?
> 
> I tend to get oily, and tried Studio Sculpt, which I absolutely LOVE & gave me a flawless finish, but it turned me into an oil slick within a couple hours. The 95+ degree heat and humidity where I live didn't help either : /


  I personally set Studio Sculpt with Mac Pro Set powder (invisible), and it lasts all day with no crazy shine 
  showing up, so maybe try that (btw, I got normal/combo skin, if that helps )


----------



## Erica53094 (Feb 5, 2016)

Their prolongwear nourishing waterproof foundation is seriously HG


----------



## MOSHA (Feb 8, 2016)

waterproof foundation


----------

